# February Throwdown Voting Poll



## fired up (Mar 1, 2010)

Who do you think is the winner of the February Seafood throwdown?

   1. [font=&quot]Smoked Seafood Paella[/font]

  2. Smoked seafood (scallops, shrimp, crab) stuffed salmon on Cumberland sauce, with lemon pepper asparagus and Thai rice medley

  3. Cold-Smoked then grilled salmon with smoked mussels.

  4. Cold Smoked Cioppino aka Zuppa Di Pesca.

  5. Smoked Bacon Wrapped, Crab Stuffed Shrimp with Chipotle Mayo, King Crab Claws, Baby Gold Potatoes and Asparagus

  6. Smoked spicy salmon quesadilla, Smoked Jumbo shrimp, Homemade Salsa using smoked veggies, and smoked black beans

  7. Smoked Tilapia (Cajun and Jamaican Jerk) and Smoked Shrimp Skewers

  8.[font=&quot] Smoked Sheephead fish with Carolina gold sauce and ABTS with sheephead strips [/font]



  9. Smoked Salmon Filet, Smoked Salmon Bruschetta, and Honey Chipotle Shrimp


----------



## fired up (Mar 1, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrr. I forgot to put the numbers on the poll again, please be careful that you choose the right one when you are voting. Sorry

Brad


----------



## mr mac (Mar 1, 2010)

Based my vote solely on feasting with the eyes first!  Still, I doubt I'd turn any one of them away if it were placed in front of me!  

Well done all!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mac


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 1, 2010)

Waiting on my ticket to the tasting.  They all look great


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 1, 2010)

VERY hard to choose which one to vote for. Great job to all!! I am glad I did not submit an enrty, I would not have come close to these.


----------



## hhookk (Mar 1, 2010)

Those all look awesome !!! good luck to all.

I must confess to being one of the Dumbasses that forgot to put the code word in my photo. I realized it halfway thru eating my plate. DOH !!!! Most delicious mistake EVER. It was cedar plank salmon two ways, one with rib rub and lemon juice and one with teriyaki and smoke/grilled oysters with a butter/lemon/bacon sauce. Live and learn


----------



## treegje (Mar 1, 2010)

good luck to everyone


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 1, 2010)

They all looked OUTSTANDING!  Extremly hard to make a choice.  Great job ass.

Scott


----------



## mistabob (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish I could taste all of these to make the voting a heck of a lot better!!!  *Drools*  Looks awesome, people!! Great work!


----------



## fired up (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you meant to type "great job all" ????? lol


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job, would love to taste them all.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 1, 2010)

not an easy choice to make........all good entries!


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 1, 2010)

Another month with multiple #1's in my book.  Congrats and thanks to all that participated.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 1, 2010)

"Don't let the right hand know what the left hand is doing....."


----------



## triplebq (Mar 1, 2010)

They all be looking good . Straight up I voted for number ... damn flys


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I can "Sea" that we have plenty of seafood lovers hee at the SMF, good luck to all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now those are some really good looking food there. Now I'm live near the ocean and the resturants here would be mighty proud to have some of theses dishes coming out of their kitchens. Congrats to all the entries. I'll be awaiting for the wife to help me with my vote.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 1, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Mark...... Those are absolutely awesome ladies and gents.. Well done..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_A  rmataz_01_37:


----------



## rdknb (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow hard to pick just one


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow!  All there look sea worthy!  My favorite is the Paella.  Man this is one I am glad I dont have a horse to race.  LOL


----------



## miamirick (Mar 2, 2010)

wow these are some great looking plates,  now do i like scallops, shrimp, clams, salmon, lobster how does one decide?


----------



## smokefever (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome job to everyone who participated. . . . I gotta give the edge to the smoked seafood paella, beautiful presentation and I am sure it tastes even better than it looks!


----------



## reichl (Mar 2, 2010)

wow.  All those look great!  Really good job!


----------



## acemakr (Mar 3, 2010)

These pictures are great but IMHO, the best part of the throwdown is the recipe and the pictures of each chef process in putting the meal together.

To all that entered,


----------



## hoser (Mar 4, 2010)

Man o man...tough choice they all looked more than worthy. I just went with the one that made my stomach start growling.


----------



## hhookk (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow this is turning into a race now. Been watching the totals all week. Good luck to all.


----------



## pepeskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

I would love to go to any restaraunt and be served any of the meals above.  If any of these were brought to the table I would be one happy camper.  

Great job everyone.  You guys continue to up the bar.


----------



## fired up (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow this is a close one!


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like a horse race between #1 & #5.

*Everyone needs to go vote!*


----------

